# Police vehicles (crimbocop are you there?)



## AndyC (May 9, 2006)

Just back from hols in Menorca. The local police like their vehicles bright.
Crimbocop, I seem to remember you like model police cars. How about getting a basic Xsara kit and painting it out like this one.



















Best regards
Andy


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

The Cleveland classic black and white Ford Crown Victoria.







John Wilson.


----------



## AndyC (May 9, 2006)

john wilson said:


> The Cleveland classic black and white Ford Crown Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That car is saying "Don't mess with me", a real mean looking machine.

Andy


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Just back from hols in Menorca. The local police like their vehicles bright.
> Crimbocop, I seem to remember you like model police cars. How about getting a basic Xsara kit and painting it out like this one.


Funny bright colored car. Somehow I don't think I would associate it witha police car, more like a race car or something similar. I see we get new highway patrole cars too...










Italian police car?










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## crimbocop (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Nice cars... gives me lots to think about :think:

Currently working on a few more UK cars, may even post pics whe they are finished!

Andy, those Menorca Police cars look fab, nice and bright, very "holiday"!


----------



## DragonJade (May 14, 2007)

Moscow's finest.


----------



## crimbocop (Feb 9, 2006)

Just finished a couple of models at the end of the week there :-! ....










































Volvo S60, the ones our traffic cops use. Still to convert it to RHD though.


















Hampshire Police BMW 5 series.


















Thames Valley Police Vauxhall Vectra

:thanks


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice detail Mac! John Wilson.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Cleveland PD.







John Wilson.


----------



## AndyC (May 9, 2006)

Well if we are talking bikes as well..










Best regards
Andy


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Our bike's here in Cleveland are TUFF like the cop's! John Wilson.


----------

